# Fume Hood Ideas



## Claudie (Oct 15, 2011)

I found this site to be very informative about the use of fume hoods. It also provides some good ideas if you are building your own fume hood. 

http://web.princeton.edu/sites/ehs/labsafetymanual/sec6b.htm

EDIT: This is the whole lab safety manual table of contents.
http://web.princeton.edu/sites/ehs/labsafetymanual/TOC.htm


----------



## Genesis (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Claudie.
I was suprised to see this because I my self have to build one for the new lab. My idea of a hood is nothing like what I saw on the link you posted. I was more in line with using a kitchen stove hood. LOL I can see I better think again. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 23, 2011)

You don't want to use a stove hood as most of them I have seen are made of metal. We all know metal corrodes.... :|


----------



## Plasticman (Mar 8, 2012)

Type 1 grade 1 PVC is the best type of plastics used for Assay Fume Hoods, most of our hoods we buils are re-enforced by Fiberglass as well to ensure the hood keeps it's shape.


----------



## 1968pontiac (Mar 31, 2012)

My first attempt at a hood, seems to work well.
Most of the hood is PVC or plexi.
I took the motor apart and sprayed the fans with apoxy that will help resist solvents.
The only thing I need to do is a baffle to control air, and adjust the height of the working area.
Built it for short money. Be safe people. Think about every aspect of your procedures. 
Feedback is welcome-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qujwoL16EjU


----------

